#ubuntu-women-project 2010-12-13
<nigelb> oh, yay
<nigelb> I fail to see anything useful out of that chatter :/
 * darkrose offers nigelb a lollypop
<nigelb> heh
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-12-14
<csgeek> morning all
<svaksha> csgeek: evening :)
<csgeek> or afternoon/devening depending on where you're at
<csgeek> I was looking for a potential speaker for a conference in the Chicago area... wondering who I should poke about it....  or if I should just send a more formal request to the mailing list.
<svaksha> csgeek: m.list would be better
<svaksha> reaches more folks
<csgeek> okay.  thanks
<svaksha> csgeek: yw
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-12-13
<pleia2> meeting in a couple minutes :)
<Thumprs> thanks
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Dec 13 18:00:41 2011 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> ok, who all is here for the meeting? :)
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<pleia2> that's our meeting agenda
 * Cheri703 is here
<Cheri703> just woke up, but am here
<pleia2> :)
<Thumprs> Thanks pleia
<pleia2> ok, so we'll jump right in with our first topic
<pleia2> #topic Precise Blueprint
<pleia2> #link https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-p-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> akgraner: any updates on mentoring program stuff?
<akgraner> um no - just need to to block out a whole day and just do it
<pleia2> ok :)
<akgraner> most like over the holidays - as UDS got too busy and now with the new job
<akgraner> likely
<pleia2> ok, no problem
<pleia2> my two tasks are wiki related, I'll talk about those later in the meeting
<pleia2> Dolasilla: have you been able to take any time to review wiki pages for up-to-dateness? (MichelleQ is also on this task, but I know she's been busy lately)
<pleia2> susan-spencer has been in contact regarding her items, but no news there yet
<pleia2> and we also have "Update Best Practice Wiki page" on there but I don't see changes there yet
<pleia2> anyone have any other blueprint updates
<pleia2> alright, we'll move on then
<pleia2> #topic Making wiki theme go live, last chance to test!
<pleia2> we've been working on a new wiki theme for a very long time now, I set up a test user and a few of us worked on fixing up some bugs which were reported
<pleia2> all those bugs have fixes submitted now and are pulled into the test theme on wiki.ubuntu-women.org
<pleia2> to see the new theme:
<Dolasilla> pleia2, here I am. Honestly not yet :-/ quite busy as well. I hope in the last days of the year, beginning of Jan
<pleia2> Dolasilla: no problem, thanks for the update!
<Dolasilla> pleia2, just one thing: it was concerning also the structure of the pages, right?
<Dolasilla> I mean besides the content itself, it was about the layouts of the menu etc..
<pleia2> Dolasilla: yeah, the current header doesn't quite work with the new theme, and we'll need to go into every page to add headers and footers
<pleia2> but we can't really change those until we change the default theme, otherwise it makes the live theme look ugly
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Profiles shows you what it looks like if we add the headers and footers *before* the wiki change
<pleia2> the menu takes up the whole visible page, you need to scroll down to see the content
 * AlanBell suggests just turning on the new theme and fixing anything then, will only take an hour or two
<Dolasilla> mmm yes I see
<pleia2> AlanBell: yeah, that's the plan
<Dolasilla> pleia2, and about the content itself, was there something to do specifcally ( /me has a short memory! )
<AlanBell> great
<pleia2> Dolasilla: just going through wiki pages and checking to see if they are up to date (http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Links needs some updating, for instance)
<pleia2> ok, so here's how to test the new theme:
<pleia2> if you're not logged in yet, go to wiki.ubuntu-women.org and click on "Log In / Register" in the top right
<Dolasilla> pleia2, ok understood, tnx
<pleia2> that will take you to a page where you click "login" and it will send you to ubuntu single sign on
<pleia2> click "Yes, sign me in" (or log on to Ubuntu single sign on and log in)
<Dolasilla> done
<pleia2> you should be redirected to the wiki, and your name should be at the top right, click on your name
<pleia2> that will take you to a Settings page, click on "Preferences"
<pleia2> in that screen you can change you "Preferred theme"
<pleia2> use the drop down to select "ubuntuwomen" and then click "save"
<pleia2> now the wiki will be in the new theme :)
<Dolasilla> k, thanks
<pleia2> if you find bugs, report theme here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org ("Report a bug" is at the top right)
<pleia2> s/theme/them
<pleia2> so I'm going to send these intructions to the list and in the next week I'll work to fix up any bugs reported
<pleia2> barring any major problems, I will tell IS to make it default next week and then set to work adding headers and footers when it's done
<pleia2> any objections? thoughts?
<pleia2> #action pleia2 to send wiki test instructions to list
<meetingology> ACTION: pleia2 to send wiki test instructions to list
<pleia2> #action pleia2 to work with IS to make theme default after a week unless major issues arise
<meetingology> ACTION: pleia2 to work with IS to make theme default after a week unless major issues arise
<pleia2> ok, that's all I had for the agenda
<pleia2> #topic Other announcements, comments, questions, etc
<Cheri703> pleia2: thank you for all of your work on the wiki!
<Cheri703> jledbetter and akgraner, do either of you want to take a december CareerDays? or do we want to hold off til January because of the holidays? (that is where I'm leaning)
<akgraner> hold off til January
<akgraner> everyone is busy this month not sure how worth while it would be in Decembert
<akgraner> dang it  - December even
<Cheri703> yeah, that was my initial thought. either of you can let me know who would prefer January
<Thumprs> I am new what are career days?
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/CareerDays
<akgraner> Cheri703, I can take the January date, but following Jane will be a hard act :-)
<Thumprs> Thank you.
<Cheri703> akgraner: thanks! and all of our participants are presenting on fairly different things, so honestly? I don't really think there's a lot of comparison to be made, each is going to be awesome and informative in its own way
<pleia2> thanks for keeping this rolling Cheri703 :)
<Cheri703> (and I know you're likely joking, but still!)
<akgraner> :-)
<Cheri703> sure pleia2...I've been MIA a lot lately, working on fixing it!
<pleia2> anything else before we wrap up?
<pleia2> Cheri703: we understand, new job and all
<pleia2> jledbetter just moved across the country *and* took a new job, so she couldn't attend today
<Cheri703> yeah
<akgraner> new job seems to be a theme - yay for that!
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> ok, thanks everyone for coming!
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Dec 13 18:30:56 2011 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2011/ubuntu-women-project.2011-12-13-18.00.moin.txt
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-12-16
<chengshiding> hi
<elky> hi
<chengshiding> where are you ?
<elky> at my computer.
<now> no, no, no,  which country?
<now> clean
<now> hello   grils
<now> hello   girls
<elky> now, I'm kinda curious as to why you're asking personal information like that.
<now> because i am a newer. and want to find a topic of conversation
<now> and i am a chinese.  haha
<now> i am a bit  curious for irc conversation.   no bad anything.
<elky> so you know what this channel is for?
<AlanBell> !cn
<ubot4> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-12-17
<venilsurya> Helloooooooooo ladies!
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-12-18
<butti> hello and goof morning
<butti> good*
<butti> I have a quastion: is it the support channel for ubuntu?
<butti> oh i see
<butti> is it not
<butti> anyway happy to find women channel
<chengshiding> hello
<chengshiding> there have many people
<butti> hey chengshiding
<chengshiding> hi butti
<butti> nice to meet you
<chengshiding> me too
<chengshiding> which versions of ubuntu you used.
<butti> im runing 10.04 64bit
<chengshiding> good. i'm running the archlinux + xfce4
<butti> i am not real linux geek but...just loving
<butti> great
<butti> i wanted to try this
<chengshiding> i feel badly with the gnome3
<butti> do you have 64bit?
<butti> really?
<chengshiding> so, i uninstall the ubuntu.
<butti> ah gnome3
<chengshiding> no, i'm 32 bit
<butti> i still dont know this
<butti> i am on gnome2
<butti> what are your intrests/ specialitys?
<chengshiding> ha
<butti> :)
<butti> sorry if im going to far
<chengshiding> yes, l love the linux system. and i'm a developer
<butti> what are you developing?
<chengshiding> c/c++
<butti> great!
<chengshiding> thanks
<butti> i am very imprest
<chengshiding> and you/
<butti> well..iam more into 3d/blender/virtual reality
<butti> now im am laerning java
<butti> trying to make first android app
<chengshiding> nice
<chengshiding> wait. i have something to do
<chengshiding> see you late
<butti> sure
<chengshiding> hi butti
<chengshiding> Is   butti here
<butti> hey
<butti> still there :)
<chengshiding> oh
<butti> no...dont think i was waiting for you so badly :)
<chengshiding> thanks
<butti> just watching with left eye the channel
<chengshiding> oh. ha
<butti> trying to fix some bug or strange behavour of nautilus...
<chengshiding> good
<chengshiding> enable the 3D?
<butti> yes..i have compiz on
<chengshiding> great
<butti> i think you are such minimalistic geek
<butti> xcfe...
<chengshiding> i know that situation with a magic ...
<butti> ...
<chengshiding> Have you MSN account? i want to ...
<butti> oh no...msn? how do come to msn?
<chengshiding> mybe i have some rough
<butti> are you an amarican?
<butti> sorry..you dont need to answare this...
<butti> msn is here not so popular
<butti> more skype or jabber
<chengshiding> oh , yeah
<chengshiding> here is QQ more popular.
<butti> you see...here we would ask: whats that?
<butti> :)
<chengshiding> QQ is a IM just like the MSN
<JanC> QQ is a chinese IM IIRC
<JanC> ?
<butti> hello JanC , good morning
<butti> i am new here
<butti> you say chinese?
<JanC> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tencent_QQ
<JanC> it's supported in Empathy & Pidgin
<JanC> or was supported, if I can believe wikipedia?
<butti> aha aha
<butti_> oh sorry...i have double session
<butti_> can somobody kick butti?
<chengshiding> yes
<chengshiding> QQ is an IM that used by chinese
<AlanBell> !ghost | butti
<ubot4> butti: If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password> | further help in #freenode
<butti> thank you bot
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-12-11
<pleia2> team meeting in 10 minutes
<Pendulum> :)
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Dec 11 18:00:03 2012 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> ok, who all is here for the meeting? :)
<Pendulum> o/
<Deindre> o/
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<Dolasilla> o/
<Tm_T> o/
<pleia2> great
<JasnaBencic> o/
<pleia2> so we don't have a whole lot on the agenda
<pleia2> Cheri703 did want me to mention that if anyone wants to do a career days session, contact her: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/CareerDays
<pleia2> #topic Raring Blueprint
<pleia2> #link https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-r-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> my plan for the UW competition is to wait until after the holidays
<pleia2> Pendulum: sound reasonable?
<Pendulum> definitely
<pleia2> great
<Pendulum> I've been discussing ideas with Cheri. We're trying to figure out some sort of online scavenger hunt/puzzle hunt sort of thing.
<pleia2> :)
<Pendulum> so it'll take set-up time, but the competition itself should be possible to run in a shorter period of time. I wanted to do something that gave people who aren't creative types a chance to participate :)
<pleia2> that's good
<Dolasilla> wonderful :)
<Tm_T> Pendulum: will this be a sort of thing that encourages social aspect?
<Pendulum> Tm_T: not as we've currently been discussing it, but we could add one in
<Tm_T> cooperation and stuff, I recall this being one of the suggestions
<Tm_T> Pendulum: I think it could encourage participating to community via the contest (:
<Pendulum> we're also trying to figure out how to make it something where there's a "winner", but that isn't time based since we don't want to give one timezone more preference than another
 * pleia2 nods
<Pendulum> Right now, I'm leaning towards some level of winning being taking names of the people who find everything and doing a drawing
<Pendulum> we may find another way to add something in, as well
<Pendulum> we've also discussed something with a couple rounds which might also work (and could easily include a teamwork element)
<Pendulum> I was going to look at some of the MIT Mystery Hunt type stuff for some puzzle inspirations (but I'd simplify them down)
<Pendulum> datewise, I was thinking if we want to tie it to an "event" we could use the UN International Women's Day, but I didn't feel like we necessarily needed that
<pleia2> yeah
<JasnaBencic> this Mystery Hunt will be held at MIT right?
<JasnaBencic> you have to be present there?
<JasnaBencic> what about women who are not from US
<pleia2> no no, this is just based off of that :)
<pleia2> you don't need to be present anywhere for ours
<JasnaBencic> oh
<JasnaBencic> my bad
<Pendulum> right
<Pendulum> that's okay, I can see how what I said was confusing
<Pendulum> so that's where I am with the contest stuff right now :)
<pleia2> thanks Pendulum :)
<pleia2> Dolasilla: Ubuntu Classroom did a call for participants from LoCos to host sessions, perhaps your blueprint item about doing a class can be included in that? http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/2012/12/09/locos-now-its-your-time-to-take-the-stage/
<Dolasilla> which date would that be?
<pleia2> Dolasilla: you pick whatever works for you, it's not a single event
<Dolasilla> wonderful, then yes, it's a good idea
<Dolasilla> Deindre, do you agree?
<Deindre> totally
<Dolasilla> I guess I will be handling the session together with Deindre
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/LoCo
<pleia2> ok, just let me know and I'll get you added to the Classroom schedule :)
<Deindre> Dolasilla: it should be great :)
<Dolasilla> oki
<Dolasilla> I will check the calendar and let you know a date that works fine for me
<Dolasilla> only, I will have to handle it in the evening (my time region is UTC+1)
<pleia2> that's fine
<Deindre> me too of course
<Dolasilla> hope the time frame will not reduce too much the audience
<pleia2> it should be fine
<linaporras> hi, is this the ubuntu womem meeting? I'm new here... I'm a women from Colombia,  and I'm very interested in this project
<Dolasilla> ok then :)
<Tm_T> linaporras: yes, welcome (:
<linaporras> thanks
<Deindre> pleia2: when should be a resonable time, second your opinion?
<pleia2> welcome linaporras
<pleia2> Deindre: really any time you can make it, we have audience from around the world
<Deindre> pleia2: ok :) thanks
<pleia2> the logs go into an archive for people to read later too, so they are still useful
<Deindre> sure
<pleia2> ok, anyone else have any updates for their blueprint items?
<JasnaBencic> mine is not on a blueprint but it could be
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
<JasnaBencic> our ubuntu learning (pedagogical instructions) - working on a last chapter and then we can go on a next level
<pleia2> JasnaBencic: go for it :)
<JasnaBencic> proofing it and work on lessons, invite others to work on it
<JasnaBencic> we should unveil when you check it out first
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/Materials is the wiki for the leanring project
<pleia2> has some of the topics that we hope to write materials for
<JasnaBencic> yes, we would move it to Moodle which you set up and is running
<pleia2> I hope to send a note about this project to the ubuntu-learning mailing list soon, if anyone is interested: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-learning
<JasnaBencic> I'm planning to finish it by the end of a week so you could review it and then follows the next level
<JasnaBencic> (this week) :)
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> ok, anyone else have anything?
<pleia2> alright, thanks everyone!
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Dec 11 18:30:31 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2012/ubuntu-women-project.2012-12-11-18.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2012/ubuntu-women-project.2012-12-11-18.00.html
<Dolasilla> Bye!! :)
<Deindre> thank you pleia2
<Deindre> thanks to all :)
<JasnaBencic> thanks and bye :)
<AlanBell> Cheri703: did you want me to talk about interviews and stuff at some point?
<Tm_T> Cheri703: what AlanBell said (:
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday January 8th at 18:00 UTC
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-12-12
<Cheri703> AlanBell: that would be great. I think having perhaps a sub-category for career days. like the normal ones are "about folks' careers" and then have a "what companies are looking for" category
<Cheri703> or perhaps "how to prepare/hunt for a new job"
<AlanBell> something like that, yes. Maybe "how recruitment works" Cheri703
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-12-10
<pleia2> meeting in 15 minutes :)
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Dec 10 18:01:22 2013 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
 * belkinsa is here for the meeting
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting? :)
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<pleia2> ^^ Agenda
<IdleOne> Morning
<pleia2> December is slow :)
<pleia2> ok first topic
<pleia2> #topic harvest.ubuntu.com progress
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ProjectHarvest
<pleia2> we have 2 bits of feedback on the wiki now
<pleia2> belkinsa: status? do we need to do more calls for participation?
<belkinsa> Barely any feedback, only from the two people on the page.  I think we do need to make another call.  Also, maybe reach out to LoCos about this and have them work with us as a project?  But that needs to be approved by the LoCo Leadership, right?
<pleia2> anyone can ask the loco teams for help, I do it all the time :)
<belkinsa> I was referring to LoCo Projects.
<pleia2> who is the leader on that?
<jose> anyone said LoCos?
<belkinsa> #link https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2013-December/006571.html
<belkinsa> It was brought up as a track in the recent vUDS.
<pleia2> belkinsa: so "no one"? :)
<pleia2> the loco council isn't the ruler of all, they don't need to bless every project
<belkinsa> I guess so.
<pleia2> we just need to work with whoever is running the LoCo Projects initiative
<jose> +1 to that, what we meant is that we can support that and raise awareness, for sure
<belkinsa> Maybe because this different from the Wiki Jam idea.
<pleia2> well, Ubuntu Global Jam events are already a pretty ingrained part of the project
<pleia2> so that's an easy place to start
<pleia2> but I think it's fine to propose harvest as a project too
<belkinsa> For the Ubuntu Global Jam?
<pleia2> no, as a separate project from the jam
<belkinsa> Oh, sure.  That's fine and it is a better idea.
<pleia2> ie: LoCo Projects are maybe: QA Jam, Documentation Jam, Harvest improvements
<pleia2> I attended the vUDS session about LoCo Projects, but it's still unclear to me who is running it
<belkinsa> I watched it and yes, it's unclear.
 * pleia2 looks at the blueprint
<pleia2> #link https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1311-loco-projects
<belkinsa> David P?
<pleia2> yeah, so dpm might be our contact there
<pleia2> he's a good person to start with anyway :)
<belkinsa> Okay, will you contact him about this project?
<pleia2> sure
<belkinsa> Thank you.
<pleia2> #action pleia2 to contact dpm re: harvest as LoCo Project
<meetingology> ACTION: pleia2 to contact dpm re: harvest as LoCo Project
<pleia2> belkinsa: want to draft up another blog post?
<belkinsa> Sure
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> #action belkinsa to draft another Harvest blog post
<meetingology> ACTION: belkinsa to draft another Harvest blog post
<pleia2> #action pleia2 to publish and share new Harvest blog post on social media
<meetingology> ACTION: pleia2 to publish and share new Harvest blog post on social media
<pleia2> ok, is that it for Harvest?
<belkinsa> Looks like it.
<belkinsa> Anyone else?
<pleia2> #topic Virtual Ubuntu Developer Summit, November 19-21 wrap-up
<pleia2> #link http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2013/11/ubuntu-women-at-vuds-1311-session-summary/
<pleia2> I put up a summary there of our session on Nov 19th
<pleia2> this agenda item was mostly for folks who couldn't attend, see if there were any follow-up comments on any of the items discussed, aside from what ended up in our blueprint
<belkinsa> 20th you mean?
<pleia2> probably :)
<pleia2> I wrote Tuesday in the blog post, but oops I guess I meant wednesday
<pleia2> ok, might as well just dive into the blueprint then :)
<pleia2> #topic 1311 Blueprint updates
<pleia2> #link https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-1311-ubuntu-women
<pleia2> I know it's only been a couple weeks, but anyone have any updates to their items?
<pleia2> I don't, but I should get around to tackling some this weekend
<belkinsa> I tried to make a call for people to share their stories for get Involved Days, but no luck.
<pleia2> I can share on social media again if you want
<belkinsa> And I need more stories in order to place on the top of the home page of the wiki.
 * pleia2 nods
<belkinsa> Yes, please!  Thanks.
 * pleia2 adds todo list item for herself to add her story too
<belkinsa> The Forums are not active for this team, right?
<pleia2> we still recruit some folks from there, so I get email alerts when they are updated so I can respond to new folks
<pleia2> but largely - not really
<pleia2> you might want to send your get involved updates to the mailing list too, since that's where we do most of our collaboration
<belkinsa> I figured, because that thread that I requested to be locked ended up as an update thread for me.
<pleia2> belkinsa: sticky to the top of the forums?
<belkinsa> Yes, I know.  I do all my communication with the team via mailing-list.  Well, most of it.
<belkinsa> Why not, and maybe unlock it, if it's locked.
<pleia2> we lost all our admins during the forums upgrade, I can chat with the forums council about adding me back
<pleia2> if you can still update it I don't think it's locked
<dolasilla> (sorry I am late)
<belkinsa> (it's alright)
<pleia2> dolasilla: welcome dolasilla! just going over our blueprint items :)
<dolasilla> :) sorry, long day at work
<pleia2> #action pleia2 to see about admin access on Ubuntu Women forum so we can handle sticky posts
<meetingology> ACTION: pleia2 to see about admin access on Ubuntu Women forum so we can handle sticky posts
<belkinsa> dolasilla: Do you have a update on the matrix for the quiz?
<dolasilla> what would you expect?
<dolasilla> I mean, what I can do is to translate the italian one to english
<dolasilla> but after that I would like the input from the list
<belkinsa> Sure, that work.s
<dolasilla> to decide what kind of group would match each profile
 * belkinsa nods
<dolasilla> also not sure italian loco team groups have all a match at international levels...
<dolasilla> so let's do this way, I will translate it for the moment and post the link to the mailing list, and then we can start a discussion
<dolasilla> as if we don't have a starting point I fear there will never be any discussion
<dolasilla> <eom>
<pleia2> sounds good to me
<pleia2> #action dolasilla to translate current Italian matrix to English and start discussion on list
<meetingology> ACTION: dolasilla to translate current Italian matrix to English and start discussion on list
<belkinsa> +1
<pleia2> thanks dolasilla :)
<belkinsa> Yes, thank you.
<dolasilla> welcome :)
<pleia2> ok, any other blueprint updates (again, I know it hasn't been long, it's ok if not :))
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
<pleia2> anyone have anything else they want to talk about?
<belkinsa> None for me.
<pleia2> ok, thanks everyone :)
<pleia2> happy holidays!
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Dec 10 18:36:32 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2013/ubuntu-women-project.2013-12-10-18.01.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2013/ubuntu-women-project.2013-12-10-18.01.html
<belkinsa> Not a problem and thank you.
<dolasilla> bye thanks! (big latency today on me)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday January 13th at 18:00 UTC
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday January 14th at 18:00 UTC
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-12-09
<belkinsa> #startmeeting December 2014 Meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Dec  9 18:00:16 2014 UTC.  The chair is belkinsa. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<belkinsa> Hello and welcome to the December 2014 Ubuntu Women meeting.  Who is here all for the meeting?
<amani_glugcal> \commands
<amani_glugcal> me
<Mikaela> o/
<belkinsa> #chair amani_glugcal
<meetingology> Current chairs: amani_glugcal belkinsa
<belkinsa> Dolasilla will be coming.
<belkinsa> Agenda: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda?action=show
<belkinsa> Before I start on the items, I have an announcement to make: The current chair of the meetings, belkinsa, has a class during the meeting time that starts in January and ends in May. For these months, a new chair needs to be agreed on. Chairs can switch from month to month. -- belkinsa 2014-12-08 16:47:30
<belkinsa> #topic Chair for the next month's meeting
<belkinsa> amani_glugcal, you think you can handle this for the next four months?
<amani_glugcal> not so sure
<amani_glugcal> ok will do it
<belkinsa> Okay, thank you. Mikaela, if you want, you can help chair.
<amani_glugcal> In January I have other conferences
<amani_glugcal> during 5 to 14
<belkinsa> We can ask system76chick if she can do it for that month.
<amani_glugcal> ok
<belkinsa> #action belkinsa Ask system76chick if she can chair the Jan meeting
<meetingology> ACTION: belkinsa Ask system76chick if she can chair the Jan meeting
<Mikaela> I am able to upgrade meetingology when needed, but I don't think I am suitable for running meetings.
<belkinsa> What do you fear, Mikaela?
<Mikaela> multiple things that might be better to discuss outside of logged meeting
<belkinsa> Or we shouldn't be talking about this.
<belkinsa> Alright, you are welcome to PM me or e-mail me at belkinsa@ubuntu.com
<belkinsa> Since we have that settled, lets move on.
<belkinsa> #Topic Blueprint for Vivid cycle: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-1411-ubuntuwomen
<belkinsa> #subtopic Orientation Questionnaire
<belkinsa> I'm in the process of renaming it but I need to find where the code is in the mailing-list.
<amani_glugcal> it is in UW launchpad
<belkinsa> Oh, it is?
<amani_glugcal> yes
<belkinsa> Where
<amani_glugcal> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-women
<belkinsa> Thank you.
<belkinsa> Okay.  Anyways, I was thinking about finishing the matrix (https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Ds5VKE9Dj-mYJnJ459YQk9DDdJ_ihZFJT-23jr4XV9c/edit) and placing that version for testing in late Jan/early Feb, if possible.
<amani_glugcal> ok
 * belkinsa nods
<belkinsa> #action belkinsa Ask the ML about doing the Questionnaire testing  late Jan/early Feb
<meetingology> ACTION: belkinsa Ask the ML about doing the Questionnaire testing  late Jan/early Feb
<belkinsa> Are we set for this item?  And I will also do other items after the three main ones.
<amani_glugcal> we should try to do the testing asap
<belkinsa> Right, but not during the holiday session, which is now.
<belkinsa> We might not get enough.
<amani_glugcal> ok
<amani_glugcal> or some people may find time during holidays :)
<belkinsa> Good point, some can.
<belkinsa> #undo
<meetingology> Removing item from minutes: ACTION
<belkinsa> #action belkinsa Ask the ML about doing the Questionnaire testing ASAP
<meetingology> ACTION: belkinsa Ask the ML about doing the Questionnaire testing ASAP
<belkinsa> Okay, corrected the action ite,
<belkinsa> item*
<belkinsa> #subtopic Project Harvest
<belkinsa> We at the bug test stage of development and I want do a sprint in late Jan/early Feb: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2014-October/004225.html
<belkinsa> Dolasilla also has time to help us on it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9445061/
<belkinsa> #nick Dolasilla
<amani_glugcal> how many will be participating?
<belkinsa> I don't know.  But I know that two are interested in doing it.
<belkinsa> I may need do a Ubuntu Women blog post to invite more people when we settle on a date.
<amani_glugcal> yes, we need to reach out ... tasks should be attractive
 * belkinsa nods
<belkinsa> #action belkinsa Make a call on the ML/blog for the bug testing event for dates and to know how many are coming
<meetingology> ACTION: belkinsa Make a call on the ML/blog for the bug testing event for dates and to know how many are coming
<belkinsa> Does that action item sound good?
<amani_glugcal> other groups?
<belkinsa> Like what?
<belkinsa> #undo
<meetingology> Removing item from minutes: ACTION
<belkinsa> What = which
<amani_glugcal> we have G+, then if we make it sufficiently attractive ... maybe systers
<amani_glugcal> facebook?
<belkinsa> Sure, but I don't do Facebook, Twitter, or G+
<belkinsa> I think you and I should work on this action together
<amani_glugcal> I can handle G+
<belkinsa> Okay.
<Mikaela> I think that the Facebook group is  little inactive and not accepting join requests (or at least mine has been pending for months).
<amani_glugcal> +1
<belkinsa> #action belkinsa amani_glugcal Send out an announcement about Harvest bug test to places to attract people (include suggest dates and what it is)
<meetingology> ACTION: belkinsa amani_glugcal Send out an announcement about Harvest bug test to places to attract people (include suggest dates and what it is)
<pleia2> system76chick has access to our twitter and facebook accounts, but I can't seem to update the doc anymore
 * pleia2 away again
<belkinsa> #action belkinsa Ask system76chick to help amani_glugcal and belkinsa on the other action item
<meetingology> ACTION: belkinsa Ask system76chick to help amani_glugcal and belkinsa on the other action item
<belkinsa> I should also do this for the Questionnaire also.
<belkinsa> i = we
<belkinsa> Are we set on this item?
<amani_glugcal> ok
<belkinsa> Moving on.
<belkinsa> #subtopic Resource List
<belkinsa> I think Pendulum is not here to talk about it as it's her item.
<amani_glugcal> what is she supposed to do?
<belkinsa> Compiling list of resources on projects looking for women and resources for projects looking for women
<belkinsa> But Pendulum added this later via IRC (a few days ago): There will be two lists. The the primary list that's resources for Ubuntu teams/projects looking to get more women involved in them is going to extend outside of Ubuntu. The secondary list was going to be for women looking for Ubuntu teams/projects that specifically want to attract more women.
<belkinsa> I pulled that from here since I'm writting this: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1d2yWQk85Y4F0-zHZGNUre4eSMKk9Q6KyC5hYNsmupCc/edit
<belkinsa> But = and
<amani_glugcal> :)
<belkinsa> By the way, as a side note, that article to FMC hasn't be submitted yet to them.  Anyone is welcome to help me finalize it.
<belkinsa> Are we set?
<amani_glugcal> We have goals and possible goals
<belkinsa> For the project?
<belkinsa> The main project of Ubuntu Women is what I mean
<amani_glugcal> the way we write them ... goals are quite general
<amani_glugcal> so it is ok
<belkinsa> Is this for the list or the article?
<amani_glugcal> article
<belkinsa> Ah.
<belkinsa> #topic FMC Article
<amani_glugcal> FCM
<belkinsa> #undo
<meetingology> Removing item from minutes: TOPIC
<belkinsa> #topic FCM Article
<amani_glugcal> It will help if it is more detailed
<belkinsa> Yeah, I'm working on that but I think I hit a writer's block or something.
<amani_glugcal> I may be able to help you
<belkinsa> Alright, but after the meeting as in I don't want to make it too long
<belkinsa> Or you can fill in places where it needs work as we speak.
<belkinsa> In that mind, let's switch back topics.
<belkinsa> #topic Blueprint for Vivid cycle: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-1411-ubuntuwomen
<belkinsa> #subtopic Other Items
<belkinsa> amani_glugcal, I know that you have an item on the blueprint. Any process on it?
<amani_glugcal> I will finish it when I find time
<belkinsa> Alright.  And I asked popey if he done his.
<belkinsa> As for the postponed ones, I think we can wait a cycle to kick start them up again.
<belkinsa> From #ubuntu-community-team:[13:55] <belkinsa> popey, did you e-mail UW Mailing-list on how to get invoulved in Ubuntu Phone Project?
<belkinsa> [14:01] <popey> not yet.
<belkinsa> [14:01] <popey> thanks for the reminder
<belkinsa> [14:02] <belkinsa> Okay.
<belkinsa> Okay, since I don't to go too long, we will be moving on
<belkinsa> #topic Any Other Business (AOB)
<belkinsa> I don't have any that is on top of my mind.
<amani_glugcal> I think we should do joint projects with other
<amani_glugcal> women+code projects
<amani_glugcal> some of them are for
<belkinsa> Yes, and I think we can do that with what we have for this cycle, at least the Questionnaire and the Harvest.
<amani_glugcal> teaching code
 * belkinsa nods
<belkinsa> Maybe when we are ready to do the coding for Harvest, we can do classroom session for Python/Dyrgo.
<belkinsa> Django*
<amani_glugcal> I am helping in a project girls for it ...most are web related
<belkinsa> Cool.
<amani_glugcal> am basically advising the organizers
<amani_glugcal> if we have a clear set of projects
<amani_glugcal> + mentors then something can be done
<belkinsa> Maybe that can be translated into Ubuntu Women and starting with Harvest, we could "mentor" people to learn how to code.
<belkinsa> We also have Linux Padawan: http://wiki.linuxpadawan.net/AboutU
<belkinsa> http://wiki.linuxpadawan.net/AboutUs *
<amani_glugcal> nice but it is GNU/Linux
<belkinsa> I get you point, we just need a programming/coding mentoring program, right?
<amani_glugcal> yes
<amani_glugcal> that integrates well with project goals
<belkinsa> Let's do it then.
<belkinsa> You think OpenHatch is what we need to help us with the mentoring?
<amani_glugcal> something like that but we are focusing on women and ubuntu
<belkinsa> Right, right.
<belkinsa> I think we should brainstorm this on the ML.
<amani_glugcal> ok
<belkinsa> #action amani_glugcal belkinsa start brainstorming for a mentoring program for coding
<meetingology> ACTION: amani_glugcal belkinsa start brainstorming for a mentoring program for coding
<Mikaela> which language(s)?
<belkinsa> Any.
<amani_glugcal> incl css, design etc
<belkinsa> Do we have anything else to talk about?
<belkinsa> If not, thank all for making it to the meeting and we will continue the discussion on the ML.
<belkinsa> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday  December 9th at 18:00 UTC
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Dec  9 19:27:23 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2014/ubuntu-women-project.2014-12-09-18.00.moin.txt
<belkinsa> #startmeeting Just a test.
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Dec  9 19:27:36 2014 UTC.  The chair is belkinsa. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday  December 9th at 18:00 UTC | Just a test. Meeting | Current topic:
<belkinsa> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday  December 9th at 18:00 UTC
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Dec  9 19:27:42 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2014/ubuntu-women-project.2014-12-09-19.27.moin.txt
